# FOTDs.. I should post more often, haha.



## Soeth23 (Aug 10, 2010)

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Bitter
Chrome Yellow
Orange
Rule
Ricepaper

Emote
Peaches
Redhead MSF

2.




Almond Icing
Post Haste
MUFE 92
Aquadisiac
Pink Bronze

Pink Swoon
Emote

Don't remember the lips!

3.








Atlantic Blue
Aquadisiac
Sugarpill Flamepoint
Shimmermoss
Plumage
Ricepaper

Peach Spritz
Redhead MSF

Boldly Bare liner
Sugar Trance

4.




Shimmermoss
Eyepopping
Plumage
Aquadisiac
Vanilla 

Hipness

Melon pigment & gloss

5.








Clear Blue Sky
Contrast
Prankster
BN Cosmic Violet
Almond Icing

Emote
Peaches
Redhead

In Synch liner
VG Gaga

6.








Club
Deep Damson
Beauty Marked
Tete a Tint
Vanilla
BN White

Prim & Proper
Redhead

Soar
VG II
Loud & Lovely

7.












All That Glitters
Faintly Fleur
Symmetry
NYX White liner

Ripe Peach
Hush CCB

Brick liner
Ruby Woo
Cult of Cherry l/g

9.








Vanilla
Handwritten
Sketch
Coppering
BN White

Peaches
Refined Golden
Redhead

Dressmaker, Dressmaker

10.








Club
Vanilla
Symmetry
Sketch
Dazzlelight
BN White
36 Lashes

Petticoat
Emote

Boldly Bare 
VG II

11.








Goldenrod
SP Poison Plum
Symmetry
Dazzlelight

Dainty
Refined Golden

Beet liner
Velvet Teen

12.








Post Haste
Symmetry
Vanilla
Dazzlelight
BN White

Peaches

So Bad & Date To Wear l/g

13.




Clear Blue Sky
Post Haste
SP Poison Plum
Atlantic Blue
BN White

Emote
Peaches
Redhead MSF

Nothing on the lips..

14.




Going Bananas
Electric Eel 
Bitter
Nylon
BN Cosmic Blue

Fleurry

Honey Bare

CC/questions welcome!


----------



## Soul Unique (Aug 10, 2010)

These are lovely looks, especially the first look. I agree you should post more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nunu (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, gorgeous looks! Yes, post more!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Aug 10, 2010)

Beautiful looks! You have such amazing eyes


----------



## buddleia (Aug 10, 2010)

Beautiful! Hard to say which is my favourite!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 10, 2010)

All are pretty!!!!!


----------



## harrypotters1ga (Aug 10, 2010)

Really Great looks. I will be using your pictures as inspiration for the next few days. Please post
again soon.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 10, 2010)

I have saved all these to my inspiration folder. Your work is beyond amazing, every look rocks!


----------



## UnleashTheBats (Aug 10, 2010)

So bright and gorgeous! Love these!


----------



## Rosie137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, those are all so pretty


----------



## jennifer. (Aug 10, 2010)

i knew the second i opened this thread i was gonna see brilliance!  your fotds are always so goooood!


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 10, 2010)

These are all wicked. Love the color choices in all of them.


----------



## BrittanyD (Aug 10, 2010)

Love love loveeee every single look! Blending is perfect, your liner is great too!


----------



## Soeth23 (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrittanyD* 

 
_Love love loveeee every single look! Blending is perfect, your liner is great too!_

 
Thank you so much! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Addicted2Shadow* 

 
_These are all wicked. Love the color choices in all of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_i knew the second i opened this thread i was gonna see brilliance!  your fotds are always so goooood!_

 
Aw, thank you! <33

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rosie137* 

 
_Wow, those are all so pretty_

 
Thank you! 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *UnleashTheBats* 

 
_So bright and gorgeous! Love these! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Soeth23 (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soul Unique* 

 
_These are lovely looks, especially the first look. I agree you should post more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing!_

 
Thanks! Ha, yeah! I should so that I don't post so many at once. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Wow, gorgeous looks! Yes, post more!_

 
Thank youu! 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gonzajuju* 

 
_Beautiful looks! You have such amazing eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *buddleia* 

 
_Beautiful! Hard to say which is my favourite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_All are pretty!!!!!_

 
Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *harrypotters1ga* 

 
_Really Great looks. I will be using your pictures as inspiration for the next few days. Please post
again soon.



_

 
Love your username! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I have saved all these to my inspiration folder. Your work is beyond amazing, every look rocks!_

 
Thank you very much. <333 I'm glad I could be used as inspiration.


----------



## starfck (Aug 10, 2010)

i always love your posts! you must post more often ; and thanks for reminding me i need to get club!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 10, 2010)

You should definitely post more often! These looks are magnetic.


----------



## MissResha (Aug 11, 2010)

beautiful!!!


----------



## moonlit (Aug 11, 2010)

wow beautiful looks.. your eyeshadow application looks perfect


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 11, 2010)

You rock any colors and any styles! All looks are stunning! Yes, please post more.


----------



## Kitty_Hello (Aug 11, 2010)

I really LOVE that last look!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 11, 2010)

These are all incredible.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 11, 2010)

Wooowzers, these are all great. I've been meaning to try out bright colours, I will copy a few of these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## Senoj (Aug 11, 2010)

All of these looks are beautiful!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 11, 2010)

I love them all!


----------



## AjaAbeni (Aug 11, 2010)

your skillz are SWEEEET! I love da bright colors!


----------



## chelseypaige (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, I would kill for your skills! You are sooo talented.  Beautiful looks.


----------



## User67 (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG you are so amazing! Each FOTD is more goregous than the one before! I would love to know the color placement in #9. & #10. please!


----------



## Shanti (Aug 12, 2010)

You've inspired me to use colour again.. love these!


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 12, 2010)

You are really inspiring me right about now! lol.....those are great looks! you look awesome


----------



## Soeth23 (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starfck* 

 
_i always love your posts! you must post more often ; and thanks for reminding me i need to get club!_

 
Thanks! You need Club, I'm obsessed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_You should definitely post more often! These looks are magnetic._

 
Thank you so much! <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_beautiful!!!_

 
Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_wow beautiful looks.. your eyeshadow application looks perfect_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachsuns* 

 
_You rock any colors and any styles! All looks are stunning! Yes, please post more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Thanks so much. ♥♥

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kitty_Hello* 

 
_I really LOVE that last look!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_These are all incredible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Thank youuu! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Wooowzers, these are all great. I've been meaning to try out bright colours, I will copy a few of these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!_

 
Yay for bright colors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to see your looks.


----------



## Soeth23 (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Senoj* 

 
_All of these looks are beautiful!_

 
Thanks! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_I love them all!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Soeth23 (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AjaAbeni* 

 
_





 your skillz are SWEEEET! I love da bright colors!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chelseypaige* 

 
_Wow, I would kill for your skills! You are sooo talented.  Beautiful looks._

 
Haha, thanks! ♥

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_OMG you are so amazing! Each FOTD is more goregous than the one before! I would love to know the color placement in #9. & #10. please!_

 
Thank you so much! I love your looks too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



#9. 
Vanilla (lid)
Handwritten (lower lash line)
Sketch (crease)
Coppering (above crease)
BN White (waterline) 

#10.
Club (lid)
Vanilla (inner corner)
Symmetry (crease + lower lash line)
Sketch(outer corner + lower lash line)
Dazzlelight (highlight)
BN White (waterline)



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanti* 

 
_You've inspired me to use colour again.. love these!_

 
Thanks! I'm happy when I can inspire other to use color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrjrr* 

 
_You are really inspiring me right about now! lol.....those are great looks! you look awesome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank youuu!


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Aug 12, 2010)

*These are all great*


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 13, 2010)

Stunning.  Just stunning.


----------



## jess2302 (Aug 13, 2010)

love your all of your looks hun you truly have an eye for color! My fave is the one with the Atlantic Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but all of them are awesome!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 13, 2010)

Love them all cant wait to see more


----------



## joey444 (Aug 13, 2010)

Beautiful looks and beautiful eyes!


----------



## Cydonian (Aug 13, 2010)

I love your color inspirations! The blue with the orange is fantastic. Did you take inspiration from pixiwoo on the first one by chance? It looks like their carny look but even better!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow! I love them all! I love bright colors. You did a great job on every look!


----------



## Flaminbird (Aug 14, 2010)

I love all the looks and copied #5 and #6 for work. I don't look nearly as pretty as you and my wrinkles under my eyes and such don't give me a nice smooth look like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Thanks for posting your looks as they are inspiring like others have said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You have a true talent that's for sure. If you're not already you def should be an MUA


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 14, 2010)

Beautiful looks!!!!!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 15, 2010)

hunny, you are talented beyond comprehension!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iHEARTfatshion (Aug 15, 2010)

You are amazing with colors! The moment I opened this thread, I immediately wondered if you had a blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fantastic job!


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 15, 2010)

Eveery Look Is Wow!


----------



## ginlovesmac (Aug 15, 2010)

Gorgeous looks! I love them all =D


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 15, 2010)

beautiful! all those colors are stunning on you!


----------



## Keysten (Aug 15, 2010)

I love them all. You have some great skills!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 15, 2010)

Beautiful looks!


----------



## Soeth23 (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup83* 

 
_*These are all great*_

 
Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Redaddict* 

 
_Stunning.  Just stunning._

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess2302* 

 
_love your all of your looks hun you truly have an eye for color! My fave is the one with the Atlantic Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but all of them are awesome!_

 
Thank you! Your looks are really pretty too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silentstorm143* 

 
_Love them all cant wait to see more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank youuu! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_Beautiful looks and beautiful eyes!_

 
Thanks!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cydonian* 

 
_I love your color inspirations! The blue with the orange is fantastic. Did you take inspiration from pixiwoo on the first one by chance? It looks like their carny look but even better!_

 
I pulled the colors from the Salsabelle postcard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looove Pixiwoo, though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissBrittB87* 

 
_Wow! I love them all! I love bright colors. You did a great job on every look!_

 
Thank youu!


----------



## Soeth23 (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Beautiful looks!!!!!_

 
Thanks! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautiijunkii* 

 
_hunny, you are talented beyond comprehension!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Thanks so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iHEARTfatshion* 

 
_You are amazing with colors! The moment I opened this thread, I immediately wondered if you had a blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fantastic job!_

 
Thank you! I do, I do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LAMB4LIFE* 

 
_Eveery Look Is Wow!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginlovesmac* 

 
_Gorgeous looks! I love them all =D_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrjrr* 

 
_beautiful! all those colors are stunning on you!_

 
Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Keysten* 

 
_I love them all. You have some great skills!_

 
Thanks!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_Beautiful looks!_

 
Thanks!


----------



## HMC (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, girl!!! You are seriously AMAZING!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see a ton of looks in here that i am going to HAVE to try!! Thank you SO MUCH for sharing!!


----------



## cyanidewine (Aug 18, 2010)

You DO need to post more often! I've been in a bit of a slump and these were incredibly inspiring!


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 19, 2010)

All of them are really amazing! Yes you should post more


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 19, 2010)

you look gorgeous in these! i love them all, do you mind me asking what eyeliner you use? it looks so perfect!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 22, 2010)

You're unbelievably talented.  Please post more often!


----------



## luhly4 (Aug 22, 2010)

these are all so beautiful and look clean and very well put together. great job.


----------



## mystery (Aug 23, 2010)

i am in love with every single one of these looks!
the blending is absolutely faultless! and your skin is awesome - so polished! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



definitely post more often, these are all so inspiring!


----------



## Paramnesia (Aug 23, 2010)

OMG these are amazing :O


----------



## SarahC0612 (Aug 23, 2010)

Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 23, 2010)

*goes to a local witch to try and dopplegang your cosmetic powers*

These looks are A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!


----------



## versace (Aug 25, 2010)

i looove red lips on you


----------



## supernova (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow I love all of these looks. You have some mad skills!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 26, 2010)

all of these looks are awesome! thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Aug 26, 2010)

Incredible. You're so pretty & talented


----------



## Soeth23 (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SarahC0612* 

 
_Amazing!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_*goes to a local witch to try and dopplegang your cosmetic powers*

These looks are A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!_

 
Haha, thank youu!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *versace* 

 
_i looove red lips on you_

 
Thanks! Red lips are one of my faves. Everyone should wear red lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *supernova* 

 
_Wow I love all of these looks. You have some mad skills!!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShockBunnie* 

 
_Incredible. You're so pretty & talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_all of these looks are awesome! thanks for sharing them with us!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Soeth23 (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_OMG these are amazing :O_

 
Thank youu!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mystery* 

 
_





 i am in love with every single one of these looks!
the blending is absolutely faultless! and your skin is awesome - so polished! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



definitely post more often, these are all so inspiring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luhly4* 

 
_these are all so beautiful and look clean and very well put together. great job._

 
Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_You're unbelievably talented.  Please post more often! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I love your icon! Is it you? What color is it, if it is? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_you look gorgeous in these! i love them all, do you mind me asking what eyeliner you use? it looks so perfect!_

 
Thank you! I normally use HIP cream liner but lately I've been using Blacktrack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nychick1384* 

 
_All of them are really amazing! Yes you should post more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank youu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyanidewine* 

 
_You DO need to post more often! I've been in a bit of a slump and these were incredibly inspiring!_

 
Yay! Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HMC* 

 
_Wow, girl!!! You are seriously AMAZING!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see a ton of looks in here that i am going to HAVE to try!! Thank you SO MUCH for sharing!!_

 
Thanks!! Post your looks!!!


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 27, 2010)

#10 is my fav! i'm going to have to try that out!


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 30, 2010)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## mello (Aug 30, 2010)

Gorgeous! My favourites are 4, 5 and 7. I love how you look amazing in both bold, bright looks and more neutral ones. Jealous!


----------



## summerlove (Aug 30, 2010)

I like them all!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Aug 30, 2010)

so gorgeous I love all of them, subscribing to your youtube


----------



## Wandalemur (Aug 31, 2010)

I really love your looks! Please post more.


----------



## devin (Aug 31, 2010)

Beautiful looks! Just gorgeous!! Love the orange liner!!!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Sep 4, 2010)

Every look was just gorgeous. Loving those dainty lips of yours! Just fab. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Sep 4, 2010)

hot, hot, hot! Your blending is sick!!!!


----------

